# Grasshopper cab installation help



## restoguy (Aug 21, 2006)

Just the other day I got my hands on a cab and snowblower for my 1822 Grasshopper. I didn't get any instructions with the parts, but I figured out the blower. The cab, however, has me confused. I think I might be missing some parts. If anybody has one of these and could post some pics of the mounting and such, I would be greatful. Any help is appreciated, there's not much I could find about them on the web.


----------

